# 

## Baroszek

Witajcie.

Już dość długi czas czytam wasze posty na forum, mimo tego że dopiero teraz się zarejestrowałem.
Powolnymi krokami przymierzam się do budowy domu. Obecnie jestem na etapie kupna działki, 32 ary lecz 12 arów chciałbym odsprzedać i sobie zostawić 20arów.

Z budową domu wiąże się moich wiele pytań i dylematów, nie mam jeszcze zrobionego projektu. Mam na oku projekt o nazwie 'Doskonały 3' który zapewne będzie przerabiany troszkę pod moje widzimisię. 

Projekt ma 177 metrów w tym jest dwustanowiskowy garaż o powierzchni 31 metra. Dla mnie jest to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie wchodzić bezpośrednio do garażu z domu i wyjechać sobie w zimie niezasypanym samochodem. 
W tym projekcie jest gabinet o powierzchni 15 metrów który chciałbym powiększyć do wielkości 50 metrów i zrobić tam basen wewnątrz domu. 
Zawsze mi się marzyła prywatna pływalnia, gdy z ranka można sobie wstać i popływać kilka basenów. Chciałbym tam umieścić gotową nieckę o wymiarach 7x3.5x1.5 bo wyczytałem że jest to dużo tańsze rozwiązanie.
Wyjściowo wiec dom będzie miał około 212 metrów licząc z basenem i garażem.

W wiosce której się będę chciał budować nie ma jeszcze podłączenia gazu, aczkolwiek z tego co słyszałem na przełomie 2 lat ma się pojawić. Czytałem też o pompach ciepła ale nie mam w tym żądnego doświadczenia dlatego chciałbym się dowiedzieć czegoś konkretniejszego. 

Z tym wszystkim pojawiają się moje pytania:

1. Czy basen wewnętrzny to jest dobre rozwiązanie? Czy zjedzą mnie koszty budowy i utrzymania? Czy jest możliwość ogrzewania wody basenu np solarami?
2. Jakie ogrzewanie do domu wybrać? Zależy mi na czymś bezobsługowym czyli bez palenia w pieciu itp. Niestety gazu zimnego jeszcze nie ma, ale czy dobrym rozwiązaniem byłoby wziąć do czasu gdy podłączą gaz jakiś płynny z zewnętrznym zbiornikiem?
3. Jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie to myślałem też o pompie ciepła, gruntowa jest droga ze względu na odwierty. A jak radzi sobie pompa powietrzna, czy jest w stanie ogrzać dom o takiej powierzchni? Co w zimie z pompą ciepła gdy np na dworze zdarzy się -25 stopni.
4. W domu chciałbym też zrobić kominek z płaszczem wodnym, na wypadek awarii. Zresztą kominek nadaje wnętrzu ciepła i klimatu. Czy to dobra myśl?
5. Jak znaleźć dobrego wykonawcę, aby potem nie było niespodzianek z budową oraz z działaniem i funkcjonowaniem basenu.

Wszystko rodzi we mnie obawy, dlatego prosiłbym osoby które mają doświadczenie z basenami oraz z takimi formami ogrzewania o porady. Fajnie byłoby poznać fachową opinię na ten temat. 

Dziękuję z góry za odpowiedzi oraz pozdrawiam.

----------


## Elfir

Ktoś kto decyduje się na budowę krytego basenu zwykle nie przejmuje się tak prozaicznym problemem jak koszty utrzymania. 
Na pewno trzeba dostosować projekt pod basen (np. głębsze fundamenty, system wentylacji, izolacji p.wodnej). Konieczne jest też przeprojektowanie dachu. 
Taniej wyjdzie zamówić projekt indywidualny. 

1. Ogrzewanie wody solarami - tak, ale raczej latem. Wydajniejsza będzie pompa ciepła. 
2+3. Pompa ciepła, po co ci gaz? gruntowa, jeśli chcesz tanio ogrzewać. Powietrzna na duże obciążenie (grzanie domu i basenu) może nie dać rady. 
4. Kominek to tylko dekoracja. Prawidłowo zbudowany dom wg. norm energetycznych na 2021 rok stygnie tak wolno, że 2 dni bez prądu nie wyziębi ci domu (zwłaszcza z buforem w postaci basenu). W przypadku awarii taniej kupić agregat niż budować kominek. 
5. Wyłącznie z polecenia

----------


## cactus

Chcesz pływać w 7 metrowym basenie? Z tego co słyszałem to roczny koszt utrzymania małego krytego basenu to od  kilkunastu (wersja mikro) do kilkudziesieciu tys zł (w basenach o dłuości ponad 12m można juz pływać).

----------


## Elfir

7 m basen starczy jak masz przeciwprąd.

----------


## Baroszek

To już jedna informacja ważna dla mnie ze lepiej projekt zrobić od podstaw niż przerabiać jest cenna. 

Decydując się na basen jestem tego zdania że dom buduje się raz w życiu a myśląc o basenie od początku budowy jest to tańsze niż potem dobudowywanie. Aczkolwiek widziałem też takie rozwiązania że basen był jakby przeszklony ale nie wiem jak to działa. 

Faktycznie 7 metrowy basen może nie jest super długi żeby w nim pływać więc lepiej niech już będzie te 10x3.5 metra. 
Jeśli chodzi o koszty to słyszałem że samo utrzymanie czyli serwisowanie i jakies tam środki to koszt roczny około 3000zl.

OK,  czyli kominka z płaszczem się nie opłaca wyłącznie w celach dekoracyjnych  :smile:  

A jeśli chodzi o pompę ciepła gruntowa czy da radę ogrzać dom wraz z basenem? I czy koniecznie musi to być pionowa czy pozioma sobie z tym też poradzi? 
Czy da się to łączyć z solarami w celach oszczędności czy nie ma to sensu?

----------


## Elfir

Masz duża działkę więc pewnie poziomy kolektor się zmieści. 
Można łączyć z solarami (wówczas PC latem może służyć za klimatyzację a solary podgrzewają wodę do basenu) - na takie letnie dogrzewanie wystarczą najprostsze konstrukcyjnie.

----------


## Baroszek

A jeśli chodzi o poziomy kolektor to jaką powierzchnię to zajmuje? Czy przelicza się to jakoś z zapotrzebowania na ciepło?

Mniej-więcej jaki jest koszt gruntowej pompy ciepła poziomej? Bo czytałem że pionowa jest dużo droższa.

----------


## Elfir

droższe jest nawiercanie otworów. Sama PC kosztuje tyle samo  :smile: 
Co do wielkości kolektorów poziomych dużo zależy od gleby - im cięższa i wilgotniejsza tym są mniejsze. Na forum jest dział o PC można podpytać ile ludzie mają długości kolektorów. Z racji basenu będziesz musiał mieć rzecz jasna większa niż sugeruje powierzchnia samego domu.

----------


## jajmar

Nie wyobrażam sobie basenu ot tak wciśniętego w typówkę. Basen to osobna strefa domu, z WC, prysznicem, oraz strefa relaksu, rozważyłbym saunę, i siłownię. Basen tylko i wyłącznie w pomieszczeniu o sporym przeszkleniu i to takim które latem można otworzyć na taras. Otworzyć to w moim odczuciu np ściana szkła harmonijkowa składana........... otwierasz i masz wyjście na taras ogród, a że to kosztuje chyba to jasne. A i basen to też pompy i filtry, grzałki  i rurki tu też potrzeba pomieszczania bo raczej tego pod niecką nie zrobisz w domku. No i basen to wentylacja mechaniczna. 

Utrzymanie roczne basenu wg Ciebie 3000 zł, chyba dość optymistyczna wersją.

----------


## Elfir

raczej basenu zewnętrznego.

----------


## brylekpl

Koszt wybudowania basenu zewnetrznego o wymiarach ktore postulujesz z pompa ciepla rurki dysze przeciwprad dobra izolacja itp to minimum 200 000. 
Jezeli ma byc kryty ze strefa relaksu to przynajmniej 300 000+. W tym przypadku koszty eksploatacji i utrzymania nie maja wlasciwie znaczenia.

----------


## katka

Zastanawiałeś się może dlaczego basenów wewnętrznych w domach nie mają nawet bogaci ludzie a jedynie ci najbogatsi? Myślisz, że nikt nie lubi pływać? 
Jak ktoś pyta o koszty utrzymania basenu i zastanawia się nad tańszą wersją pompy ciepła to znaczy, że go nie stać na basen w domu  :wink: . A jak widzę, że ktoś chce upchać w małym domeczku z gotowca basen  to oczom nie wierze co czytam. 
A i raczej na tym forum nie znajdziesz kogoś kto ma basen w swojej rezydencji, bo tacy ludzie tego forum nie czytają  :smile: . 
Domy z basenami jakie widziałam były warte kilkanaście milionów złotych i w nich nikt się nie zastanawiał ile sam basen kosztował  :wink: .

----------


## cactus

> Faktycznie 7 metrowy basen może nie jest super długi żeby w nim pływać więc lepiej niech już będzie te 10x3.5 metra. 
> Jeśli chodzi o koszty to słyszałem że samo utrzymanie czyli serwisowanie i jakies tam środki to koszt roczny około 3000zl.


Niezły żart - chyba tak jak ktoś napisał wyżej, to koszt może zblizony do utrzymania basenu na zewnątrz, gdzie w naszym klimacie napełniasz go w maju i oprózniasz we wrzesniu. I nie grzejesz. Utrzymanie basenu wewnątrz domu, a mowimy tu o pojemnosci >50m3 wody bedzie o rząd większe niz ci sie wydaje. Nie chodzi tu tylko o filtry (drogie), pompki i samą wode a raczej o jej koszt ciąglego przecież podgrzewania. Mądrze ludzie wyzej napisali, jak ktoś wydał kilkaset tys na basen to mu te 20-30tys rocznie na jego utrzymanie nie robi wielkiej różnicy.

----------


## Baroszek

Basen byłby z wyjściem na taras to jest oczywiste. Dodatkowo w tym pomieszczeniu znajdowałoby się wejście do łazienki z prysznicem. Również tam chciałbym usytuować małą siłownię, może sauna ale nad tym się jeszcze zastanawiam.

Jeśli chodzi o koszty to mówiąc o tym kierowałem się tym artykułem :
http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/1,106577,6...plywalnia.html

Wyczytałem tam że koszty roczne to 3000zł + ogrzewanie.

A nieckę wewnętrzną wypatrzyłem tutaj : 
http://www.compasspools.pl/basen-wewnetrzny.php

Dlatego dziwiło mnie to że mówicie że nie ma takiej technologii. Skoro można to montować w ogrodzie obtynkować itp to dlaczego nie wewnątrz domu?
Jeśli chodzi o podgrzewanie basenu to dlatego interesowały mnie solary ale nie wiem jak wielka jest ich wydajność i czy potrafiłyby ogrzać basen.

Koszt basenu może mi wynieść nawet 150 tysięcy więcej do domu, jestem w stanie troszkę zacisnąć pasa i to zrealizować. Bo potem dobudowywanie to pewnie dużo większy koszt niż myślenie o tym na początku.

----------


## brylekpl

> Koszt basenu może mi wynieść nawet 150 tysięcy więcej do domu, jestem w stanie troszkę zacisnąć pasa i to zrealizować. Bo potem dobudowywanie to pewnie dużo większy koszt niż myślenie o tym na początku.


za 150 tys to sobie mozesz zrobic pod domem piwnice ze stolem do bilarda i barkeim a nie basen.
 basen w domu to absolutne minimum 300.000

----------


## Elfir

150 tyś kosztował ten basen *w 2003 roku*.
Teraz mamy 2018 rok, ceny robocizny skoczyły spokojnie 100% do góry, materiałów pewnie 50 %.
Ile kosztował gaz w 2003 roku a ile dziś?

W 2003 dom można było zbudować za 100-150 tyś

----------


## Baroszek

> za 150 tys to sobie mozesz zrobic pod domem piwnice ze stolem do bilarda i barkeim a nie basen.
>  basen w domu to absolutne minimum 300.000


Czy mówisz że basen to minimum 300 000 to wynika to z jakiegoś doświadczenia albo miałeś z tym styczność? Czy tak strzelasz, że poniżej tej kwoty się nie da?

Fajnie byłoby znać opinię kogoś kto zlecił albo wykonał taką inwestycję.

----------


## katka

> Fajnie byłoby znać opinię kogoś kto zlecił albo wykonał taką inwestycję.


To nie to forum  :smile: .

----------


## Baroszek

> To nie to forum .


A może wiesz gdzie najlepiej tego szukać?

----------


## katka

> A może wiesz gdzie najlepiej tego szukać?


Uwierz, że osoba budująca dom (a raczej rezydencje) z basenem wewnętrznym nie udziela się na forach a po za tym zapewne nawet nie wie ile ją sam basen kosztował nie mówiąc już o jego utrzymaniu. 
Co ja mogę doradzić ewentualnie, to kup kosztorys do jakiegoś projektu domu z basenem (o zbliżonych wymiarach) i tam będziesz mieć jakieś orientacyjne dane kosztowe. Dolicz to tego ceny wszystkich sprzętów, dodaj jeszcze z 30% to może będziesz miał jakieś pojęcie o kosztach. 
Wiesz ile kosztuje ta niecka co do niej linka podałeś (o wymiarach jakie chcesz)? Wiesz ile kosztuje osprzęt cały?

----------


## jajmar

> A może wiesz gdzie najlepiej tego szukać?


Napisali Ci, tu ludzie w 90% szukaja każdego grosza oszczędności, a ty pytasz o zbytek w postci basenu. To co podajesz koszt 150 tyś, w 2003 roku lekko x2 na teraz. 

Piszą tu ludzie którzy mają doświadczenie z budowami nie koniecznie z prywatnymi basenami.

----------


## Elfir

Temat już na forum był:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...9-Basen-w-domu
Tylko bierz poprawkę, że podane ceny sa na rok 2006
Musisz do basenu mieć osobną centralę wentylacyjną z osuszaczem. 

tu możesz wycenić aktualnie:
http://astralpool.pl/znajdz-instalatora/

----------


## brylekpl

> Czy mówisz że basen to minimum 300 000 to wynika to z jakiegoś doświadczenia albo miałeś z tym styczność? Czy tak strzelasz, że poniżej tej kwoty się nie da?
> 
> Fajnie byłoby znać opinię kogoś kto zlecił albo wykonał taką inwestycję.


wynika z budowy basenu w tym sezonie metaodą dosc mocno "gospodarczą". Basen wylozony folia 10x4m, głębokość 1,6 z kontrfala, pompą ciepla paroma lampkami i dyszami.  kwota 200k to duzy optymizm a 150 wewnątrz budynku to mrzonka.
tak dla informacji - roleta z lameli PP pokrywajaca lustro wody to ok 30 000pln

----------


## Baroszek

Ok, napisałem do 4 firm zajmujących się basenami. Czekam na wyceny jestem ciekaw jakie są to koszty jak dostanę informację to z chęcią się z wami podzielę  :smile: 

A co do wykonawcy domu to może znacie jakieś konkretne firmy albo z województwa Opolskiego albo takie którym nie jest problemem pracować na dalszą odległość. Chodzi mi o postawienie domu najlepiej w stanie surowym zamkniętym, na wiosnę chciałbym zacząć tak aby przed zimą się zamknąć z dachem i oknami, czy jest to realne?

A jeszcze pytanie z innej beczki, bo czytając o pompach ciepła gdzieś przewinął mi się wątek dopłat. Czy takie coś istnieje jak dofinansowanie do pomp?

----------


## Elfir

nie. Jest dofinansowanie do likwidacji pieca na miał. 
Chyba, że w drodze wyjątku twoja gmina uchwaliła jakieś inne dofinansowania.

----------


## cactus

Niektore miasta dofinansowują pompy ciepła nawet w nowych domach, u nas np jest dopłata do 8tyś (max 50% wartosci inwestycji). Ale kolego budowa basenu i calej tej otoczki to nie tylko koszt samej inwestycji ale koszt utrzymania tego. Dla jednej rodziny to chyba jednak tylko dla bardzo majętnych ludzi. Zrób sobie wyceny, firmy ktore to montują podadzą ci też szacunkowe koszty utrzymania, nie bedą to niestety kwoty na ktore stać osoby zarabiające 4 cyfrowe kworty miesiecznie.

----------


## Kamila.

> Zrób sobie wyceny, firmy ktore to montują podadzą ci też szacunkowe koszty utrzymania, nie bedą to niestety kwoty na ktore stać osoby zarabiające 4 cyfrowe kworty miesiecznie.


Z pięciocyfrowymi da radę, pod warunkiem że pierwsza cyfra jest znacznie większa niż 3  :big tongue: 
Mamy mały basen, na stelażu. Mieści się do niego około 12 m3 wody. 
Powiem tak - gdy stawialiśmy go w ubiegłym roku, nie przypuszczałam że koszt utrzymania tak małego basenu w trakcie sezonu (maj - sierpień) przekroczy 5.000 zł. 
Przekroczył. 
Nie wliczalismy tu prądu który w tym przypadku był niepoliczalny ani czasu poświęconego na odkurzanie basenu, czyszczenie osadnika, piasku,  itp itd.

----------


## pandzik

5 tys zł za 3 miesieczne utrzymanie 12m3 basenu na stelazu nie licząc prądu?   :smile:

----------


## Baroszek

> Z pięciocyfrowymi da radę, pod warunkiem że pierwsza cyfra jest znacznie większa niż 3 
> Mamy mały basen, na stelażu. Mieści się do niego około 12 m3 wody. 
> Powiem tak - gdy stawialiśmy go w ubiegłym roku, nie przypuszczałam że koszt utrzymania tak małego basenu w trakcie sezonu (maj - sierpień) przekroczy 5.000 zł. 
> Przekroczył. 
> Nie wliczalismy tu prądu który w tym przypadku był niepoliczalny ani czasu poświęconego na odkurzanie basenu, czyszczenie osadnika, piasku,  itp itd.


Hm to ten basen to taka większą wanna, dość dziwny koszt na basen na stelażu.

----------


## Zuzanna31

od lat mam basen, wprawdzie zewnętrzny więc uzytkowany w trakcie ciepłych miesięcy. Powiem szczerze, że kosztów jego utrzymania nie zauważam. Mam elektrolizer soli więc raz na kilka lat (2-3) dokupuje wór soli, wrzucam i spokój. W związku z posiadaniem elektrolizera nie dodaję chloru. Kilkanaście lat temu , jeszcze w czasach przed posiadaniem elektrolizy kupowałam na sezon ze 4-5 kg chloru w tabletkach. Koszt ich o ile dobrze pamiętam poniżej 200 zł.  Obniżam pH srodkiem pH minus, kupuję w 35 kg kanistrach - starcza spokojnie na cały sezon a koszt to ok. 150 zł. Wodę podgrzewam kolektorem słonecznym (jego budowa prosta jak konstrukcja cepa) , majsterkowicz może sam na dachu ułozyć płaskie czarne rurki, koszt tez żaden bo woda przez nie przepływa gdy pracuje pompa filtracyjna. Wymiana żwiru filtracyjnego - raz na 4 lata.
Ilośc m3 - ok 50.

----------


## Baroszek

> od lat mam basen, wprawdzie zewnętrzny więc uzytkowany w trakcie ciepłych miesięcy. Powiem szczerze, że kosztów jego utrzymania nie zauważam. Mam elektrolizer soli więc raz na kilka lat (2-3) dokupuje wór soli, wrzucam i spokój. W związku z posiadaniem elektrolizera nie dodaję chloru. Kilkanaście lat temu , jeszcze w czasach przed posiadaniem elektrolizy kupowałam na sezon ze 4-5 kg chloru w tabletkach. Koszt ich o ile dobrze pamiętam poniżej 200 zł.  Obniżam pH srodkiem pH minus, kupuję w 35 kg kanistrach - starcza spokojnie na cały sezon a koszt to ok. 150 zł. Wodę podgrzewam kolektorem słonecznym (jego budowa prosta jak konstrukcja cepa) , majsterkowicz może sam na dachu ułozyć płaskie czarne rurki, koszt tez żaden bo woda przez nie przepływa gdy pracuje pompa filtracyjna. Wymiana żwiru filtracyjnego - raz na 4 lata.
> Ilośc m3 - ok 50.


A jak było z kosztem postawienia takiego basenu zewnętrznego?

----------


## Zuzanna31

Szczerze mówiąc kosztów zupełnie nie pamietam. Po pierwsze , jak obliczyłam basen mamy od przeszło 15 lat. Pamietam, że na początku wybudowaliśmy metodą gospodarczą nieckę - firma dostarczyła rysunki wykonawcze. Potem, w kolejnym roku udało się dogadać z wykonawcą i wylożyli nam basen membraną, która poostała im z poprzedniego sezonu - dno mamy w innym kolorze niz sciany - ale wyglada to wyjatkowo dobrze. Potem w kolejnym kroku orurowanie, skimmery, lamppy , filtr z pompą. Po latach dołożylismy solary - chyba 3 szt. - twierdzono, że to za mało ale dogrzewały nam wodę do 31 stopni, a ostatnio dokupilismy elektrolizer.

----------


## forgetit

> Wymiana żwiru filtracyjnego - raz na 4 lata.
> Ilośc m3 - ok 50.


Właśnie o tym piszą wyżej. Jeśli nie zauważasz przywiezienia i wywiezienia 100t piasku, to OK.

----------


## Zuzanna31

> Właśnie o tym piszą wyżej. Jeśli nie zauważasz przywiezienia i wywiezienia 100t piasku, to OK.


Przepraszam najmocniej, wyszło nieczytelnie.
Żwiru filtracyjnego jest do wymiany ok. 150 kg - 6 worków. Wywożą zuzyty żwir w cenie wymiany.
50 m3 to pojemnośc wody w calym basenie.

----------


## Baroszek

Napisałem do 3 firm o szacunkowa wycenę ale póki co żadna firma się na ten temat nie odezwała. Ciężko chyba będzie w Polsce o wykonawcę basenu. 

A mam jeszcze pytanko,  bo działkę na siebie będę miał we wrześniu.  Jak długo trwa załatwianie papierologi jeśli będę miał projekt? Czyli te wszystkie pozwolenia na budowę, podłączenie mediów itp? 
Bo się zastanawiam czy udałoby mi się wszystko załatwić do wiosny.

----------


## cactus

Adaptacja projektu, geodeta i PnB to 3-6miesiecy, media...hm... od 6 miesięcy do 3-4lat (bywało nawet gorzej u niektórych). Jak masz media w ulicy to pewnie uda ci się podlaczyć prąd i wodę w rok - wystąp już po warunki przyłączenia i szukaj kogoś do projektów (najlepiej związanego z tymi molochami bo w tym temacie to u nas ciągle głęboka komuna). Jak wezmiesz kogoś z zewnątrz to będziesz czekać jak moj sąsiad dwa lata na gaz bo projekt mu zrobił ktoś spoza paczki znajomych...
Bez prądu budować się nie za bardzo da, za to bez wody można juz sobie poradzić - duże baniaki i wykonwca ktory ma auto do ich przewożenia i napełniania - coraz wiecej ekip od SSO tak robi - u nas ciagle budowa wyprzedza papierologie w wodociągach i zakl energetycznych.

----------


## Baroszek

Na tej działce to gazu nie ma dlatego jedno jest z głowy. 

Jeśli chodzi o media czyli prąd woda kanalizacja to do jednej działki będę miał jakieś 20 metrów a do drugiej 50 metrów. Bo ogólem kupuje 32 ary a 12 chce oddzielić i odsprzedać już z podłączonymi mediami.

----------


## cactus

Odleglosc nie zawsze ma znaczenie, ja prąd gaz i wodę mialem 1 i 2m od granicy. No wode czekalem prawie rok, na prad ponad pol a gaz prawie 2, ale w koncu zrezygnowalem.

----------


## andaway

Baroszek - i jak tam wyceny? Jak chcesz to wyślę Ci wyceny, które ja otrzymałem na budowę basenu.

----------


## TeDy1989

Podziel się na forum kosztami  :smile:  Wszyscy się chętnie dowiemy, chociażby orientacyjnie  :smile:

----------

